# Budgie likes my face but is scared of my hands?



## Judz

Hi, So I have a female budgie who has just had her cere go brown in the past month or two, and I have been trying to tame her for a while to no success. The thing is, When I come up to her cage and put my face close and whistle or make kissing sounds she will fly to the front of the cage and look at me and repeat some of my whistles. This goes on until i put my hand near her on the cage, then she starts trying to bite my hand. I don't know what I should do so any help would be helpful.

Thanks :rainbow:


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your little girl is behaving perfectly normal for a budgie coming into puberty 

For an explanation of her behavior and what you can do, be sure to read this link:
http://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/358802-why-my-young-budgie-suddenly-aggressive.html

Meanwhile, be sure to acquaint yourself with the forums by looking through the many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help.

We'd love to meet your girl when you get a chance! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It is very normal for a budgie to be scared of hands. Hands look like huge claws to a little budgie and you are a giant compared to her! 

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force her to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build her trust in you.
She will have to learn over time that you will not hurt her, grab her and try to force her to allow you to hold her.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch her. 
Let her get used to the idea that the hand is now in her safe place and not harming her.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If she becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until she calms down. When she's comfortable with your hand near her, you can offer her a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Offering the back of your hand for your budgie to step up, rather than your finger often works much better. 

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to her whenever you interact with her.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

